# Some Trout baits and a Cisco



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, been doing some trout baits and finally have enough to post. I love doing the trout pattern. I love fishing for trout also. I do alot of the bigger bait because I find them easier to paint. It is amazing the details you guys get on those smaller baits. I can't believe the details you guys put into them. Sure the fades are pretty on my baits but I need the front yard to do it! 

Here is a trout I did for Swede for a trade for his sealer. It is an Artic Char. I love how the head came out on it.










The next one was a Brown trout pattern. Hazmail really really helped me with this one with a bunch of links he sent to the Brown trout pictures. Thanks Pete!




















The next one is a Rainbow trout pattern. It is one of my most favorite so far. I love steelhead fishing and fishing for trout at Punderson lake. I took many pictures of the fish to help me out



















The last trout is a Lake Trout. It took me alot of time cracking the code on this one. I still have some ideas for the next one I do. The Lake trout up north have that blackish / grey pattern on them instead of the Greenish coloration of the Lake Ontario ones. I tried the Northern pattern on this one.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are a couple of Cisco patterns. The first is an 11" bait I put some metal foil on the cheeks as a gill plate. Lots of pearls on this one. Thanks Vince for them. I am still learning alot with them. I do notice they clog my finer nozzle on the airbrush. I may have to get a .035 or higher for them.






























This one has no foil and a little different body style than the first. 9" body



















I want to try a brook trout pattern next. That should some fun! LOL  

John


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

amazing john!! i love those trout patterns too!!!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Simply, works of art! If I created lures like that I would be scared to put them in the water for fear I might lose them.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

The Arctic Char will be testswimmed in clublake (crystal clear) nearby my home this week.
Thats the only swimming it will ever do in my possession,after that it will have it´s own stand in my shadowbox in my workshop among other lurebuilders i´ve traded


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all beautiful, John. I really favor the Cisco with the pearls.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

as always your baits are completely mind-boggling. I'm at a loss of words of what to say, they are that sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Off the Hook John!

These are amazing. I like the Brown Trout! That bait is dead on.
I'm with the other guys. These would never get wet.

Larry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great looking baits John! Real beauties!!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

just stunning breathe taking work as always, big fan of your work, keep em coming !!!!

Etch


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ever think of entering these in The Great Geauga County Fair? I'd like to see them in person. How about doing a 12-16 Northern Pike (Snake) for my office wall?
You got the skills!!!!! Great work.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

You got the skills Tigger! Thanks for sharing and hope to see you out there soon! 

TK


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Truly fantastic baits, flawless.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words. I really get into the natural paint schemes. I think the whole luremaking thing is a madness with no way out at times. LOL It is so great seeing other people getting into the hobby. 

Snakecharmer, Funny you said that about the larger pike/musky lures. I am tinkering with some now. One is going to Luredaddy. Hope to have some pics of them in the next two months. 

Thanks to Vince and Rod for helping me with the Airbrush selection. I picked up and Iwata. I have not used it too much yet. I like using the airbrushes with the bottles of paints that you plug in. I like to mix my own enamel colors. I lacks in detail but I can shade great with it. The Iwata has that little cup and I hate cleaning it out between colors. Butt......... I am seeing how much detail that it can give you. Try to use the two in combination.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work!
How do you do the gills and head? They look like a whole difrent layer.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Those are dead on Tigger! I really like the brown. Wish I had a ciscoe pattern like that when I lived in Ashtabula and was on the big pond all the time! It would have taken quite a few eyes, I am sure.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Simply awesome...I love seeing your work...real beauties!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Stunning colors and finish John - Just wondering , how big are the trout you catch with these, must be monsters. pete


----------

